# Need To Insure Watch.



## Grandpa Munster (Nov 7, 2009)

I really need to get my Omega Planet Ocean Chrono insured.

I'm looking to get cover for theft, loss and accidental damage on a like for like basis.

Who do I use? and how much should I pay?

It is also very likely I will get another Planet Ocean, which will also need to be added onto a policy.

Thanks for any help chaps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

With one or even with several watches, most home contents insurance policies will cover you and normally have an option for all-risks; the problem comes when you have lots of watches!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Home contents insurance would be the first option. It may be covered already.


----------



## Grandpa Munster (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I would rather have a dedicated policy, which covers me for exactly what I want.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Grandpa Munster said:


> I think I would rather have a dedicated policy, which covers me for exactly what I want.


My contents insurance covers my watches for loss, accidental damage and a like for like replacement even if the loss or damage occurs outside the house. What more do you want?


----------



## Grandpa Munster (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't have contents insurance, due to my living arrangements, I don't need it.

I don't even have car insurance as I have a company vehicle.

Therefore I require insurance for my watch.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Talk to an insurance broker. I like most of the guys here have them on the contents insurance.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.connoisseurpolicies.com/index.asp


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

If the PO is new didn't your AD offer you insurance at the time of purchase?

I did that for my Sub then just renew it every year. Although it is rather expensive, my car costs less to insure, and I use that everyday & drive like a looney


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JohnT said:


> http://www.connoisse...s.com/index.asp


another recommendation for these people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Uk residents only but they provide worldwide cover?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.connoisse...s.com/index.asp
> ...


Actually I've just tried these people, gave them a few watches and the values and they came out higher than my latest quote for home insurance...


----------

